# drill bit



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy, beg, borrow or steal an 11/32" drill bit in central Portugal please? 

It's needed to tap a thread in an aluminium casing for an engine modification so near metric equivalent won't work.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Cancel that..... I'm sorted.


----------

